

OpenBSD: from distribution to project - Athas
http://www.tedunangst.com/flak/post/from-distribution-to-project

======
jmnicolas
The paragraph on NetBSD gave me a good chuckle.

~~~
Athas
Is that a common piece of snark in the community? I know that Theo was one of
the NetBSD founders, but so were the people who forced him out.

~~~
kjs3
It's pretty common for both sides to occasionally slag the other, though it
seems less now than say a decade ago. The bad blood goes deep.

